# Balance Episode Six Online!



## Kelsey Thompson (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Episode six of Balance featuring Revelstoke snowboarder Joey Vosburgh is online, check it out: https://vimeo.com/53801127

Also don't forget that if you share an episode of Balance via Facebook you'll be entered into a draw for a free Trapper Snowboard, see link for details: Trapper Snowboard Giveaway! | Balance

Thanks,

Kelsey


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

nice work.


----------

